
WeWork considers dramatic valuation cut in IPO ($10-12B) - captn3m0
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-wework-ipo-curbs-exclusive/exclusive-wework-considers-dramatic-valuation-cut-in-ipo-idUSKCN1VY12V
======
captn3m0
For context, they've raised 12.8B, as per TechCrunch[0].

[0]:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/search/funding_rounds/field/organ...](https://www.crunchbase.com/search/funding_rounds/field/organizations/funding_total/wework)

Some good commentary:
[https://twitter.com/profgalloway/status/1172714140781223936](https://twitter.com/profgalloway/status/1172714140781223936)

~~~
mytailorisrich
Softbank to buy 25% of the shares sold in the IPO just to shore it up? Wow,
when this thing pops it's going to be a blood bath.

------
captn3m0
Previous thread that I missed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20962720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20962720)

